# fog machine tips/help



## j8. (Oct 8, 2008)

oops sorry mods i seam i cant edit my post this link is for making fog juice sorry htt://wolfstone.halloweenhost.com/Fog/fogjus_FogJuice69.html#Table can a mod please fix please sorry for mistake


----------



## j8. (Oct 8, 2008)

another link this 1 for tips/tricks for fog machines.. htt://wolfstone.halloweenhost.com/Fog/fogmac_GlycolFogMachine.html#IPluggedItInButItWontFog


----------

